# Kleines Budget, Swtor ein entfernter Traum?



## lakers4live (18. Dezember 2011)

Hey ich habe mir SWTOR vorbestellt, doch mein Computer macht das nicht mehr mit, WoW lief nur auf niedrigen Graphikeinstellungen. Ich glaub ich muss nicht erzählen wie SWTOR lief  Nun hab ich nicht wirklich viel Geld und leider auch nicht allzuviel für einen neuen Computer zur Verfügung, obwohl der schon nötig ist (nicht nur fürs Gamen natürlich).

Jetzt habe ich mich ein bisschen im Internet umgeschaut und ein Gaming PC ist auf jeden fall viel zu teuer für mich, zudem ich nicht mal weiß wofür ich das Geld ausgeben würde, da ich absolut keine Ahnung von Computern habe. Hab versucht mich schlau zu machen aber ich werd wohl nie die Geheimnisse der Prozessoren, Graphikkarten etc. lüften.

Long story short, hab zwei Computer gefunden die ich mir mit (kleiner) finanziellen Hilfe meiner Familie leisten könnte, wobei der eine dann doch mal 200€ mehr kostet. Meine Frage dahe wäre ob diese Computer das Spiel zum Laufen bringen könnten, wenn auch nicht auf maximaler Stufe. 

PC 1

Intel® Core™ i3-2120 Prozessor 3,30 GHz
Original Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 Bit)
4096 MB DDR3 RAM (1 Modul)
1,5 TB S-ATA Festplatte
NVIDIA GeForce GT430 (1024 M


PC 2

Intel® Core™ i3-550 Prozessor 3,20 GHz
Original Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 Bit)
4096 MB DDR3 RAM (1 Modul)
1,5 TB S-ATA Festplatte
ATI Radeon HD5670 1024 MB


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich kanns auf Arbeit mit nem Zockrechner von 2007 laufen lassen, der nur einen alten Duo Core (kurz nach P4-Generation), 2 GB DDR2, WinXP und eine 8800GT (nicht GTX) drin hat. Die Auflösung ist zwar auf 1280x1024 begrenzt und die Einstellungen auf Mittel, aber es läuft. Da sollten die verlinkten Kisten da oben mit Max-Details überhaupt kein Problem sein.


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. Dezember 2011)

Tritt beide in die Tonne, bei beiden wirst nicht happy weil die grakas einfach nur minderwertig sind. Gib uns mal lieber ne Budgetvorstellung und wir könnten dir sagen was passen könnte.


----------



## Zukane (18. Dezember 2011)

Im Technikforum bist du damit besser beraten. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn ein Mod den Trhead dahin verschieben würde *hust*

Bzw hier mal der Angebotsthread: forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185096-pc-konfigurationen-juliaugust-2011/

Leider bietet das Spiel nur wenige Grafikeinstellungen ...
Sichtweite und Antialiasing fehlt mir irgendwie


----------



## Felix^^ (18. Dezember 2011)

keine GamerRechner. Das sind Office Karten. Bei Nvidia solltest du bei der Grafikkarte auf das GTX achten. Bei AMD, dass mindestens eine 8 in der Zahlenreihe ist. Quasi HD X850 (das X steht für die Serie. z.b. 5000er 6000er etc.). ALle anderen sind fürs zocken nicht geeignet.


----------



## Thestixxxx (18. Dezember 2011)

Ein Core I3 geht zum Zocken bei nem Desktop PC heute gar nicht mehr.

Erinnert mich an meinen ersten PC als ich noch keine Ahnung hatte. Ich war nie richtig glücklich mit dem und nach nem halben Jahr hat ich nur noch das Gehäuse alles andere war Aufgerüstet.

Mein Tipp sag mal lieber was du ausgeben willst auch ohne grossen Geldbeutel kann man heute nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen der auch noch in 2- 3 Jahren passabel ist und damit kommst du am Ende sogar billiger weg als mit so nem Billigteil wo du dich nur ärgerst.


----------



## lakers4live (18. Dezember 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Im Technikforum bist du damit besser beraten. Wäre nicht schlecht wenn ein Mod den Trhead dahin verschieben würde *hust*



Hab nicht dran gedacht, sry 

Zum Thema Budget, hab mir 500€ zusammengespart und mein Vater würde mit ca 300€ nachhelfen, also insgesamt 800€, aber das wars leider auch schon.

Ein PC den ich noch gefunden hab, der in diese Preiskategorie passt wär der hier:

Intel® Core™ i5-2400 Prozessor 3,10 GHz
Original Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 Bit)
8 GB DDR3 RAM (2 Module)
1,5 TB S-ATA Festplatte
NVIDIA GeForce GTX550 TI (1024 M

Mein Problem mit dem selber Zusammenstellen wäre halt eben, dass ich einfach null Plan hab.


----------



## Knallfix (18. Dezember 2011)

8gb Ram die keiner braucht und dafür eine abgespeckte Nvida OEM Graka.
Schau/frag mal im Technikforum, für 800&#8364; geht eigentlich einiges.
Viele Onlineshops bauen dir den Rechner auch für wenig Geld zusammen.

Knall


----------



## Alterac123 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde bei deiner letzten Zusammenstellung eher einen 955 BE nehmen anstatt des i-5 und dafür dann eine GTX 560 oä


----------



## Klos1 (18. Dezember 2011)

Dann hast du 800 Euro. Wo ist das Problem? Dafür bekommst du Highend, mit welchem du sogar BF3 ohne Probleme zocken kannst. Über Star Wars gähnt etwas in der Preisregion doch nur.
Ein Beispiel wäre sowas in der Art:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (18. Dezember 2011)

Wäre schön wenn du mal deinen jetzigen Rechner posten könntest, vielleicht könnte man da ein wenig aussortieren, zum Beispiel Festplatte oder Netzteil. Wenn die Teile eh nicht so HArdcore sind könnte ein 550 watt Netzteil reichen, wenn du so eins schon hast haste schonmal Geld gespart (klar neues wär besser aber wenns Geld nunma nich da is, sag ich einfach besser paar Teile nicht kaufen als Teile kaufen die in 6 Monaten shcon nciht mehr zu gebrauchen sind, outdated usw). 

Festplatten würde ich grundsätzlich momentan nicht kaufen, seit den Überschwemmungskatastrophen im Land der aufgehenden Sonne sind die Teile scheißteuer. Kommt davon wenn alles Made in China gemacht wird... Ich bezahl fürne 2 TB PLatte nicht mehr als 100€, meine WD hab ich schließlich auch für 75€ gekriegt. Ende der Diskussion.

Das wären jetzt 2 Posten die man sich eventuell vorerst sparen könnte, sofern du nicht son win95 uralt Rechner mit IDE Platten und 150 Watt Netzteil da stehen hast.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Dezember 2011)

> Ein Core I3 geht zum Zocken bei nem Desktop PC heute gar nicht mehr.



Was ist denn das für ne fehlerhafte Aussage ?

Mit meinem 3 Jahre alten E8500 (der ja nu schwächer als ein I3 ist) habe ich bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen noch alles mindestens auf mittleren Details und einer Auflösung von 1650*1050 zocken können.
Vielleicht ist es keine sinnvolle Alternative, aber wenn ein alter Dualcore ausreicht um WoW mit allen Details flüssig zocken zu können, dann reicht ein I3 dicke dafür Starwars immerhin spielen zu können.
Die Grakas sind Müll, aber zumindest funktionieren sollte es.

Wenn die Aussagen garnicht zocken, oder mit mittleren Details auf nicht Full HD zocken sind, dann wäre mir persönlich letztere Alternative.

Lieber mit nem kleinen Polo in den Urlaub fahren und doppelt so lange fahren, als garnicht


----------



## mristau (18. Dezember 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]SW-ToR ist ein MMO die Mindestanforderungen sind also dementsprechend niedrig.[/font]

Wenn also SW-ToR auf nem Core2Duo mit 2GHz und mehr läuft, dann würde ich gerne den Fachmann sehen, der mir darlegen kann, wieso es auf nem I3 nicht mehr laufen sollte, der 2 echte und 2 durch HT hat.
Ebenso minimum Grafik ist ne Karte mit 256MB Speicher und Shader Modell 3.
Da reicht jede halbwegs aktuelle Karte locker aus.

Ich spiele derzeit ohne Antialiasing, weil das nicht klappt irgendwie, auf Hoch-Ultra mit ner GTX260 auf 1920x1080


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Minimum Spec[/font]

*Operating System*
_Star Wars &#8482;_[font="verdana, arial"]: The Old Republic &#8482; can be played on Windows XP, Windows Vista, or Windows 7.[/font]

*Computer*
[font="verdana, arial"]Your computer should have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 4000+ or better, and an Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 2.0GHz or better.[/font]

*RAM*
[font="verdana, arial"]Your computer's RAM should be as follows: for Windows XP: 1.5GB, and for Windows Vista and Windows 7: 2GB. For PCs using a built-in graphical chipset, 2GB RAM recommended.[/font]

*Video*
[font="verdana, arial"]Your computer's graphics card should be ATI X1800 or better, nVidia 7800 or better, or Intel 4100 Integrated Graphics or better.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="verdana, arial"] [/font]
[font="verdana, arial"] [/font]

[font="verdana, arial"]Edit: Hab grad hier im Forum ne Grafik dafür gefunden[/font]
[font="verdana, arial"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Dezember 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ne fehlerhafte Aussage ?
> 
> Mit meinem 3 Jahre alten E8500 (der ja nu schwächer als ein I3 ist) habe ich bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen noch alles mindestens auf mittleren Details und einer Auflösung von 1650*1050 zocken können.
> Vielleicht ist es keine sinnvolle Alternative, aber wenn ein alter Dualcore ausreicht um WoW mit allen Details flüssig zocken zu können, dann reicht ein I3 dicke dafür Starwars immerhin spielen zu können.
> ...




4 GB Ram, Core2Duo E8600 (2 x 3,3), Radeon 4870 (1 G reicht für WoW auf Ultra Details, hab da nichtmal Lags im aktuellen 25er Content bei 1920 x 1080. 

Da dürfte auch SW:Tor kein Problem sein  Aber über mir steht ja nu ne tolle Grafik. Wieviel des heutzutage noch wert ist?
Habe damals mit Lianligehäuse (für über 200 Euro) rund 1000 Euro bezahlt (11/2008), heute ist der Kram wohl weit billiger.


----------



## lakers4live (23. Dezember 2011)

Sorry für's lange Schweigen, aber hab mich in den letzten Tagen bisschen umgeschaut und herumgespielt, und ich finde immer nur Systeme mit einer GTX550 IT Graphikkarte, welche ja angeblich nicht so toll ist (in der Tabelle ist sie auch nicht aufgelistet). Jetzt habe ich endlich einen PC gefunden, der eine GTX560 hat, was laut Liste für max. Einstellungen reichen sollte. Allerdings hat der Computer einen Intel Core i5-2400 / 3.10 GHZ, wobei dieser nicht aufgelistet ist in der Tabelle. 2100, 2300 und 2500 schon, macht da 2400 wirklich so viel aus??


----------



## Tilhor (23. Dezember 2011)

Der i5-2400 ist mehr als ausreichend für alle Spiele auf maximalen Einstellungen die auf dem Markt sind.
Er ist um einiges schneller als der i3-2100 und der 2300er. Und vielleicht nur 2%-3% langsamer als der 2500K. Da merkst du nichts.
Poste mal das System bitte!


----------



## bemuehung (23. Dezember 2011)

du suchst wahrscheinlich nur nach Komplettsystemem/Fertigrechnern wies aussieht

was WoW oder SW:Tor reicht der i3-2120 völlig würde trotzdem wie schon mehrfach gesagt n halbwegs gutes P67/Z68 Board nehmen zwecks Option auf 2500K/2600K oder Ivy

und wenn man knappe 170Euro fürn i5-2400 ausgibt dann lieber 20Euro drauf und nen i5-2500K schon wegen des Wiederverkaufswerts der wird gegenüber eines i5-2400 mehr als 20Euro höher liegen 

das wäre mein Verständnis rein rechnerich gesehen


----------



## Tilhor (23. Dezember 2011)

Naja, er wird aber eigentlich kaum einen sichtbaren Unterschied, eigentlich nur in Benchmarks, zwischen den i5-2400 und dem 2500K merken. Sind nur 3%-4% Leistungsunterschied.


----------



## bemuehung (23. Dezember 2011)

momentan ist das richtig , aber wie ich schrieb ging es ja um den Werterhalt der CPU bzw. längerfristig die OC Option offen zu halten was die Verweildauer der CPU nochmal um 1-2 Jahre erhöhen könnte


----------



## Karuna (23. Dezember 2011)

so ganz OT frag ich mich grad .. wenn jemand bei 800Euro von nem "kleinen" Budget spricht - was versteht er dann unter großem Budget?


----------



## Topfkopf (23. Dezember 2011)

Lieber TE, lass die Fingers von den fertigrechnern. Meine Erfahrung liegt darin, das ich entweder nen Fertigrechner für 800 kaufen kann, oder dasselbe System ohne Windoof (was ich ja schon hab) durch Preisvergleiche für ca. 150-200 günstiger haben kann.

www.geizhals.at
www.alternate.de

Geh mal hier schauen, das erste ist ne Seite die Internetshops im Preis vergleicht, da kann man eine Menge Kohle sparen, und die 2. Seite ist einer der favorisierten deutschen Lieferanten für PCzeugs. Bei Alternate sind viele ausführliche Beschreibungen und kommentare zu den Produkten dabei, da kannst du dich gut informieren. Anschließend kannst du dir auf Geizhals den billigsten Lieferanten aussuchen (wobei ich eher dann alles bei Alternate kaufen würde, weil die ne super lieferung haben und bei Garantiefällen alles schnell und sicher funktioniert).

Mainboard 	119,90€
Prozessor 	172,90€
Grafikkarte 	 242,90€
Arbeitsspeicher 	 59,90€
Alternate angebot Gehäuse und Netzteil 	120€

Macht insgesamt 715,16€, is relativ flott und aufrüstbar.

Wer sich jetzt fragt warum ich ein 8 gb modul genommen habe, obwohl 4x2 GB oder 2x4 GB schneller wäre, das liegt einfach an der Aufrüstbarkeit. Wir wissen nciht was kommt, an spielen und programmen in naher Zukunft, vor 5 Jahren hätte auch noch keiner von 8 GB ram gesprochen. Jezz hat er mit dem Board die Möglichkeit insgesamt 32GB draufzupacken, bei den Preisen für Arbeitsspeicher ist das nciht teuer, günstiger auf jeden Fall als einmal komplett nen neuen Satz Arbeitsspeicher zu kaufen. Alternativ kann er auch direkt 2 nehmen, bleibt trotzdem unter 800€, und 16 GB ist ne schöne Menge.


----------



## Littlecool (23. Dezember 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Wer sich jetzt fragt warum ich ein 8 gb modul genommen habe, obwohl 4x2 GB oder 2x4 GB schneller wäre, das liegt einfach an der Aufrüstbarkeit. Wir wissen nciht was kommt, an spielen und programmen in naher Zukunft, vor 5 Jahren hätte auch noch keiner von 8 GB ram gesprochen. Jezz hat er mit dem Board die Möglichkeit insgesamt 32GB draufzupacken, bei den Preisen für Arbeitsspeicher ist das nciht teuer, günstiger auf jeden Fall als einmal komplett nen neuen Satz Arbeitsspeicher zu kaufen. Alternativ kann er auch direkt 2 nehmen, bleibt trotzdem unter 800€, und 16 GB ist ne schöne Menge.



Bei Finger weg von Fertig PC´s da stimme ich dir fast voll zu (nicht alle sind mist)

Allerdings beim RAM kann ich es absolut nicht nachvollziehen, da 2x4GB keine 30€ kosten und man immernoch die Möglichkeit hat auf 16GB zu gehen wenn es nötig sein sollte, was im Gaming bereich wohl eher nicht so schnell vorkommen wird.
Bis man 16GB oder gar 32GB im Gaming Sektor SINNVOLL nutzen kann, wird es schon DDR4 oder DDR5 geben... und die DDR3 Preise steigen so wie jetzt DDR oder DDR2...


----------



## OldboyX (23. Dezember 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wer sich jetzt fragt warum ich ein 8 gb modul genommen habe, obwohl 4x2 GB oder 2x4 GB schneller wäre, das liegt einfach an der Aufrüstbarkeit. Wir wissen nciht was kommt, an spielen und programmen in naher Zukunft, vor 5 Jahren hätte auch noch keiner von 8 GB ram gesprochen. Jezz hat er mit dem Board die Möglichkeit insgesamt 32GB draufzupacken, bei den Preisen für Arbeitsspeicher ist das nciht teuer, günstiger auf jeden Fall als einmal komplett nen neuen Satz Arbeitsspeicher zu kaufen. Alternativ kann er auch direkt 2 nehmen, bleibt trotzdem unter 800€, und 16 GB ist ne schöne Menge.



Der Rest ist ja eingängig, aber dieser letzte Absatz kann meine Zustimmung nicht haben, denn das ist Investition an der falschen Stelle und in die falsche Sache.

Er soll 8 GB im Dual CHannel betrieb nehmen (2x4G. DAnn kann er immer noch bequem auf 16 GB aufsrüsten (was er aber sowieso auch nicht brauchen wird). In naher Zukunft wird es mit Sicherheit keine SPiele geben, die mehr als 8GB RAM brauchen und in 5 Jahren ist das völlig irrelevant, da dann sein Board überholt sein wird, seine CPU überholt sein wird, usw.

Dann wird er sowieso neuen Sockel neue CPU und DDR4 einbauen müssen.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Dezember 2011)

Ist ne Ansichtssache, und kommt auch drauf an was er damit macht. Vielleicht will er in Zukunft mal mit Ramdisks arbeiten, dann kann man nicht genug haben. Wenns allerdings beim zocken bleibt dann habt ihr Recht, dann reichen 2x4 im Dualchannel erstmal aus. Ich persönlich werd mir aber 4x8 holen, damit hab ich aber auch was bestimmtes vor ;P


----------



## bemuehung (24. Dezember 2011)

was macht die 8GB 59,90Euro teuer(der Gartenzaun oben drauf) , wenn man es laut will kann man natürlich die Gainward 448Cores kaufen


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Dezember 2011)

Er hat gesagt er wenig kohle, und er will swtor spielen. Sonst hat er null angaben gemacht, also hab ich mal was zusammen gewürfelt, anstatt ihm nur zu sagen in welchem Bereich die Teile sein sollten. Macht doch auch mal Vorschläge für ein System unter 800€, das aufrüstbar is und von der Leistung nicht nächste Woche schon wieder viel zu lahm ist um irgendwas zu zocken.  Wenn ihr euch so gut auskennt dann los, der TE wirds euch danken.


----------



## bemuehung (24. Dezember 2011)

ah ich dachte die Vorschläge warn schon drin


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Dezember 2011)

einer, und ne auflistung mit welchen Teilen das Spiel wie läuft ;P ansonsten hat er sich selber fertigpc´s rausgesucht, und da wurde dann gesagt was daran nicht gut ist. Einen kompletten Systemvorschlag hat er bisher nur von Klos und meiner wenigkeit erhalten, und das schon bei 2 Seiten Thread  Wie wäre es wenn einfach mal jeder hier einen Vorschlag macht, für ein Komplettsystem für ca. 800€ (am besten etwas das man auf einen Schlag bei einem Händler kaufen kann), das er selber favorisieren würde, das auch zukünftig noch ein wenig erweiterbar ist. Dann könnte man sich ganz expertenmäßig darüber auslassen was an welchem System scheiße ist und was toll ist, und wenn man damit durch ist kann man dem TE anschließend präsentieren welche Systeme er sich zulegen könnte, mit für und wider. Das ist bei weitem hilfreicher als ihm zu erzählen mit welchen komponenten das spiel laufen würde und warum 2x4 im daulchannel sinnvoller is als 1x8


----------



## lakers4live (24. Dezember 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> einer, und ne auflistung mit welchen Teilen das Spiel wie läuft ;P ansonsten hat er sich selber fertigpc´s rausgesucht, und da wurde dann gesagt was daran nicht gut ist. Einen kompletten Systemvorschlag hat er bisher nur von Klos und meiner wenigkeit erhalten, und das schon bei 2 Seiten Thread  Wie wäre es wenn einfach mal jeder hier einen Vorschlag macht, für ein Komplettsystem für ca. 800€ (am besten etwas das man auf einen Schlag bei einem Händler kaufen kann), das er selber favorisieren würde, das auch zukünftig noch ein wenig erweiterbar ist. Dann könnte man sich ganz expertenmäßig darüber auslassen was an welchem System scheiße ist und was toll ist, und wenn man damit durch ist kann man dem TE anschließend präsentieren welche Systeme er sich zulegen könnte, mit für und wider. Das ist bei weitem hilfreicher als ihm zu erzählen mit welchen komponenten das spiel laufen würde und warum 2x4 im daulchannel sinnvoller is als 1x8



Mein Problem ist halt, dass ich daran zweifle, dass ich jemals einen PC zusammenbaun könnte, nur mit den Teilen allein hehe

Danke aber schon mal! Werd mich mal so bisschen umschaun auf den zwei Seiten


----------



## Meneldur (24. Dezember 2011)

lakers4live schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist halt, dass ich daran zweifle, dass ich jemals einen PC zusammenbaun könnte, nur mit den Teilen allein hehe



Zusammenbau eines PCs ist keine Raketenwissenschaft. Schau dir z.B. das Video an oder gleichwertige Anleitungen.
Ansonsten kann ich die Zusammenstellung im Computerbase-Forum sehr empfehlen. 
Dort findest du für verschiedene Preiskathegorien Hardwarevorschläge. Das spart einem langes Nachforschen.
Auf Geizhals kannst du dir als registrierter Nutzer aus deinen Warenkorb die preiswerteste Anbieterkombination ermitteln lassen,
fand ich immer sehr praktisch.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Dezember 2011)

mein rechner hat keine 500 euro gekostet und das spiel läuft erste sahne :

billig AMD quad core 3,2Ghz, 4gb ram und ne uralt ATI 4870.

jeder vernünftige pc laden und sogar die versandanbieter bauen doch auch nach kundenwunsch zusammen und für 800 euro bekommt man ja wohl eine deluxe zockmaschine hingestellt. halt nur nen bißl auf die graka achten, aber selbst da machts ne "günstige" für um die 150 euro (6850/6870 und nvidia pendant).

also rechner kaufen, spiel installieren, spass haben


----------



## Tilhor (24. Dezember 2011)

Nochmal zur Ramsache... Ne RAMDISK lohnt sich eigentlich erst ab 32GB plus...
Also holt man sich ein 2011-Socket System, bestückt alle acht Rambänke mit 8GB-Modulen und erfreut sich an 64GB RAM.


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2011)

lakers4live schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist halt, dass ich daran zweifle, dass ich jemals einen PC zusammenbaun könnte, nur mit den Teilen allein hehe
> 
> Danke aber schon mal! Werd mich mal so bisschen umschaun auf den zwei Seiten



Das zusammenbauen ist, wie bereits gesagt wurde, nicht so schwer, wie man anfangs immer glaubt!

Ich hatte auch null Ahnung davon, wie man einen Rechner zusammenbaut und habs dann letztes Jahr Weihnachten einfach mal selbst probiert. 
Nach einigen kleinen Fehlern in Sachen Treiberinstallation, die ich nicht beachtet hatte, hatte ich ein paar Probleme, aber das hatte mit dem Zusammenbau an sich nix zutun. Hinterher war ich schlauer. ^^

Das Zusammenbauen an sich hat ein paar Stunden gedauert... ich sage mal, 3-4 Stunden einplanen dann haste das gröbste zusammengeschraub und Win7 installiert.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Dezember 2011)

ist doch eigentlich eh alles idiotensicher gemacht. ich erinner mich noch an die guten alten 286/386er zeiten, als man erstmal von hand 50 jumper setzen mußte aufm mainboad sonst *bruzzel*


----------

